
Ungrey bookmarklet for HN - yesenadam
Changes all grey comments to black.<p>Maybe this is obvious, or there&#x27;s an existing quick tool for this, but I&#x27;ve tried so many times to read super-light grey text, with no instant way at hand of making it readable. I would&#x27;ve loved this had someone else posted it, so.. Enjoy!<p><pre><code>  javascript:(function(){var i,x=document.querySelectorAll(&quot;.commtext&quot;);for (i=0;i&lt;x.length;i++) x[i].className=&#x27;commtext c00&#x27;})();
</code></pre>
How to bookmarklet: Save it as a bookmark URL called &#x27;ungrey&#x27;, then drag it to the bookmarks bar, or make a key shortcut.<p>(thanks to bjourne for asking and skylark for answering - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18940063 . I have old browser, so modified skylark&#x27;s answer.)
======
yesenadam
Hmm this is totally disappeared off the Ask list after only 3 hours..(or less,
I didnt check until now) No idea why. There are other things 1 day old with 1
point and no comments, still on the list.

